# Java Applikation auf Server



## petterapamm (20. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag allerseits,
ich habe mir bei Amazon Web Services einen Server (Linux) gemietet. Nun möchte ich darauf die von mir geschriebene Java-Anwendung, ein Updateserver für ein Programm, ausführen. Die Anwendung befindet sich auch schon auf dem Server und ich kann sie per ssh starten (java -jar xyz.jar) und sie tut auch ihren Job.
Wenn ich allerdings die ssh Konsole schließe, dann stoppt auch die Anwendung. Der "Updateserver" kann nicht mehr gefunden werden, die Java-Anwendung auf dem Server scheint terminiert zu sein. 
Wie kann ich es hin bekommen, dass die Anwendung weiterläuft, auch wenn ich die ssh shell schließe?

Danke für die Hilfe schon mal.
petterapamm


----------



## Gast2 (20. Mai 2011)

[c]nohup java -jar xyz.jar[/c]

oder 

[c]screen[/c]


----------



## maki (20. Mai 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## petterapamm (20. Mai 2011)

Okay nohup funktioniert. Wie kann ich allerdings auf diesen Prozess dann im nachhinen zugreifen oder die Konsole davon sehen?


----------



## maki (20. Mai 2011)

zB.
[c]nohup java -jar xyz.jar > log.txt[/c]


----------



## Gast2 (20. Mai 2011)

Entweder das, oder wenn du z.b. eine interaktive Anwedung hast kannst du [c]screen[/c] verweden und jederzeitig die detached Session wieder aufnehmen.


----------



## petterapamm (20. Mai 2011)

Und wenn ich die App jetzt wieder beenden möchte um z.b. screen auszuprobieren?


----------



## Gast2 (20. Mai 2011)

per ps die Process Id raussuchen und dann mit kill beenden


----------

